# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.57 - New ThetLock, Secure Flash etc

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.57 - New ThetLock, Secure Flash and more* 
Mediatek SP Platform: 
- Flash Engine updated
MT6580, MT6592, MT6595, MT8127: Secure Flash Engine Enabled
MT6735, MT6753, MT6795, MT2601, MT8163: Secure Flash Engine Enabled
Secure Flash Engine allow flash Factory Signed firmwares
> Now CM2 allow flash Signed Scatter firmwares used world-wide and by several specific vendors
Should be selected correct model in settings and signed FW 
Safe flashing for UNSIGNED Firmwares improved. Note: it still can be dangerous for Secured phones.
GPT rebuild during improved for Helio line devices (vendor-specific) 
New FlashEngine options:
Backup: Make backup of device-specific data: HW, main and security blocks
Skip Preloader Flashing: Ignore HW check ( BaseBand verification NOT ignored ) and not upload preloader
Features supported for MT65xx, MT67xx and Helio lines 
- Service:
Direct SP Unlock operation supported for secure devices (MT65xx and MT67xx lines)
Format FS operation revised
Privacy Lock reset engine completely rebuild
- Support ALL existing PL types, including latest ones Helio X/P series! - *WorldFirst* !
Operation is completely safe for new Helio SeriesL do not destroy device-specific settings etc.
Combined PL types also supported
- Safe Reset (UserData safe) improved, all existing types supported
- NAND PL reset improved 
- FW reader engine updated
New types supported
Brand-specific changes 
- UserData
UserLocks reset updated for A6 with latest security patches: No stuck/hang after reset
SafePrivacy reset revised
DataDirect Engine updated 
- New models included:
LG X210 ( LG K7 LTE )
LG X220 ( LG K5 LTE )
SPUnlock, Repair Security, Reset FRP, Reset Settings, Forensic, UserLocks etc.
Flashing: Support ONLY Signed Factory Firmwares!
Do not need anymore hold volume keys etc. 
- Other
Many other changes and improvements at all  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
		 		 		 		 		 		  	   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

